# What's the diff between going to dinner with a female and



## Taz Mulan (Dec 15, 2008)

...playing tennis with a male?

My suggestion of dinner at Nandos by The Greens was deleted.., but lots of chats about arranging tennis remain.


----------



## Lucysky (Jan 21, 2009)

Would you consider a dinner with a male?

Those tennis matches don't seem to mention any specific gender.


----------



## Taz Mulan (Dec 15, 2008)

Lucysky said:


> Would you consider a dinner with a male?
> 
> Those tennis matches don't seem to mention any specific gender.



Good question.., I've had business lunches with males


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

yeah somthing about your posts just sounds fishy. I hope you're not some creepy dude trying to lure women out by pretending to be a women... That would be well..... creepy.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2009)

BigD - your calling others creepy after some of the posts you and your mate irsh have put up..... neither of you two sound like the type one would want to bring home to Mother.


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

Contemplator said:


> BigD - your calling others creepy after some of the posts you and your mate irsh have put up..... neither of you two sound like the type one would want to bring home to Mother.


lol
its all in good fun. you know the internet isnt always serious buisness. but if that is your perception of me thats cool. no sweat off my back. to me you are just a lurker that likes to visit my profile way to much.. whats that all about???? no one visits my profile page as much as you do! some sort of wierd attraction or somthing?
just hit the print screen button on your keyboard, then paste it in paint, then print it out and tape it up on your wall.. it will last longer and you wont look like such a stalker or whatever you are. lol


----------



## LawrenceDudley (Feb 11, 2009)

bigdave and irish can be sarcastic, cheeky and funny because they've been on this forum since the dinosaurs first walked the earth. you on the other hand...

it just sounds a bit stalkerish asking for a lunch date!


----------



## irishxpat (Nov 17, 2008)

bigdave said:


> yeah somthing about your posts just sounds fishy. I hope you're not some creepy dude trying to lure women out by pretending to be a women... That would be well..... creepy.


yeah me and dave are perfect gentlemen


----------



## irishxpat (Nov 17, 2008)

Contemplator said:


> BigD - your calling others creepy after some of the posts you and your mate irsh have put up..... neither of you two sound like the type one would want to bring home to Mother.


firstly its irish not irsh secondly i bought big dave to meet my mother they hit it of straight away and they have been happy for the last few months


----------



## LawrenceDudley (Feb 11, 2009)

this thread should be renamed "how to shoot down creepy dude"


----------



## Rod007 (Jan 7, 2009)

Well .... they both seem the same to me, so no difference.

********


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

ehhh , he can keep making threads askin women out, but alas they will just get deleted. Elphaba and the other mods have their rules and they are good mods. thats why I stay in the off topic section. If I see somthing I might MIGHT have somthing positive to say about then I will post in here, other than that I know where I belong. I am a wealth of useless info though. lol.

And like lawrenceD said, we are just having some fun so people please dont take anything I say seriously, and please dont be offended. just give it right back to me.


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

so the OP a girl or guy? A/S/L? pix?

BTW I am famous, I was once a guest on Dateline NBC's "To Catch a Predator" and had a sweet interview with Chris Hansen


----------



## Taz Mulan (Dec 15, 2008)

bigdave said:


> ehhh , he can keep making threads askin women out, but alas they will just get deleted. Elphaba and the other mods have their rules and they are good mods. thats why I stay in the off topic section. If I see somthing I might MIGHT have somthing positive to say about then I will post in here, other than that I know where I belong. I am a wealth of useless info though. lol.
> 
> And like lawrenceD said, we are just having some fun so people please dont take anything I say seriously, and please dont be offended. just give it right back to me.



I'm not sure who's exactly having a go at whom here.., but from my point of view there may well have been a lady out there at The Greens looking forward to some male company with a slap up meal at Nandos to boot. 

I really can't see what the problem is with what I posted in the first place. 

Taz


p.s. have been to Nandos for a takeaway since original post and it is overrated


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

its not a dating site, plain and simple. if you connect with somone online that great, send them a pm. There are tons of other places to go, try FB for one. Or just do what most do and meet up at a forum gathering. Saying hey baby, want to go get some nachos online isnt gonna get you laid. go out and do the leg work bro. later gator


----------



## Taz Mulan (Dec 15, 2008)

bigdave said:


> its not a dating site, plain and simple. if you connect with somone online that great, send them a pm. There are tons of other places to go, try FB for one. Or just do what most do and meet up at a forum gathering. Saying hey baby, want to go get some nachos online isnt gonna get you laid. go out and do the leg work bro. later gator



I think someone's a bit eggy this morning.

lol


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

no you tried to play yourself off as a women to try and lure other single women to a bar or restraunt so you could try and pick one of them up. I think that is really shady or whatever you want to call it and if you will go that far no telling how far you will go. roofies in a drink ect.. I think you need to cut your loses and leave this site. your sick and twisted. am i on edge? just with you sir

and before you say you werent trying to play yourself off as a women 
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...8300-has-anyone-been-old-soukh-bur-dubai.html

and your other thread was deleted but you said any other single ladies want to meet for dinner/drink blah blah


----------



## Rod007 (Jan 7, 2009)

bigdave said:


> no you tried to play yourself off as a women to try and lure other single women to a bar or restraunt so you could try and pick one of them up. I think that is really shady or whatever you want to call it and if you will go that far no telling how far you will go. roofies in a drink ect.. I think you need to cut your loses and leave this site. your sick and twisted. am i on edge? just with you sir
> 
> and before you say you werent trying to play yourself off as a women
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...8300-has-anyone-been-old-soukh-bur-dubai.html
> ...



Dave why are you taking these posts so seriously? I just looked at the thread that Taz had made, I couldn't agree with what you implied.

You have wild swings, you go from being absolutely humourous to extremely serious. Please don't take things too seriously on these boards and be the usual funny guy you can be. 

Where is FB btw which you referred to on your previous post? Is it a fun dating site or is it short for the FBI? 

********


----------



## irishxpat (Nov 17, 2008)

Rod007 said:


> Dave why are you taking these posts so seriously? I just looked at the thread that Taz had made, I couldn't agree with what you implied.
> 
> You have wild swings, you go from being absolutely humourous to extremely serious. Please don't take things too seriously on these boards and be the usual funny guy you can be.
> 
> ...


face book or


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

im bipolar, what do you expect. lol


----------



## Rod007 (Jan 7, 2009)

Face Book is filtered where I am and it's a pain accessing it through proxies.

*******


----------



## Taz Mulan (Dec 15, 2008)

bigdave said:


> no you tried to play yourself off as a women to try and lure other single women to a bar or restraunt so you could try and pick one of them up. I think that is really shady or whatever you want to call it and if you will go that far no telling how far you will go. roofies in a drink ect.. I think you need to cut your loses and leave this site. your sick and twisted. am i on edge? just with you sir
> 
> and before you say you werent trying to play yourself off as a women
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...8300-has-anyone-been-old-soukh-bur-dubai.html
> ...



Bloomin heck! 

I'm a geezer mate.., why would I want to pass myself off as a woman to meet another woman? 

And, I don't want to go looking for handbags especiall,y but my sister wants me to get her a decent fake D & G or Channel, and a friend of mine has asked if I could find her a couple of jewelled purses, with or without tassles - apparently they're in.

Thanks for your interest.


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

ok then so you dont want to be a girl.. my apologies.
go to karama for the purses. 
they have tons of what you are looking for.. might only take you 15 seconds to find it. just look for the slimey guy walking up to you telling you genuine fake rolex, coach, dooney...

and if you are still lookin for a girl, hook up with andy capp, he knows where to get them for cheap. lol


----------



## Taz Mulan (Dec 15, 2008)

bigdave said:


> ok then so you dont want to be a girl.. my apologies.
> go to karama for the purses.
> they have tons of what you are looking for.. might only take you 15 seconds to find it. just look for the slimey guy walking up to you telling you genuine fake rolex, coach, dooney...
> 
> and if you are still lookin for a girl, hook up with andy capp, he knows where to get them for cheap. lol



Is Karama same as Old Soukh at Bur Dubai?


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

haha, no thats a mall. its a nice mall though you should check it out.
this is karama
Al Karama, Dubai - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

bigdave said:


> haha, no thats a mall. its a nice mall though you should check it out.
> this is karama
> Al Karama, Dubai - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


when you go and get the purses for your wife be ready to bargain a lot because usually the first price they offer you is a joke. never pay more than one fifth of the original price otherwise is a rip off. ex if the original price is 1000 dhs then that means you should not be paying more than 200 dhs for that item, if the original price is 250 dhs then aim to pay 50 dhs. etc. 

be ready to walk away many many times, trying to convince will not work. just walk away and they follow you and give a lower price.

then complain is still to expensive and give them the one fifth as an offer. they will refuse. walk away. they will follow and offer you a lower price which still will not be low enough.

so you complain and walk away and they will follow you again, etc.

wash, rinse and repeat as necessary.


----------



## Taz Mulan (Dec 15, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> when you go and get the purses for your wife be ready to bargain a lot because usually the first price they offer you is a joke. never pay more than one fifth of the original price otherwise is a rip off. ex if the original price is 1000 dhs then that means you should not be paying more than 200 dhs for that item, if the original price is 250 dhs then aim to pay 50 dhs. etc.
> 
> be ready to walk away many many times, trying to convince will not work. just walk away and they follow you and give a lower price.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the tips., one fifth eh!?


----------

